# Changement d'imprimante



## BernieGRD (5 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon imprimante actuelle vient de rendre l'âme et je vais devoir la changer.
Actuellement j'ai une Epson branchée en ethernet sur mon pc et pour imprimer depuis mes différents iDevices j'ai installé un petit logiciel type  "Airprint" sur mon PC. Le souci est que mon PC doit être allumé pour pouvoir utiliser mon imprimante.
Je ne me sers plus de mon PC, uniquement pour imprimer, et donc il va dégager définitivement dans pas longtemps.
Je recherche donc une importante multifonctions pour pouvoir imprimer depuis n'importe quel iDevices (iPhones et iPads) sans avoir besoin d'un PC.

Voici le cahier des charges :

Imprimante multifonctions (imprimer, scanner et copier)
Format A4 suffisant
Si possible recto verso
4 cartouches (1 noire et 3 couleurs)
Wi-Fi / Airprint (je ne sais pas trop la différence entre les 2)
Pas besoin d'un PC pour la configurer ou la faire fonctionner
Des cartouches pas trop chère ou au moins économique (là avec mon Epson c'est 35€ les 4 et elle ne veut pas de compatible)
Pas de préférence sur telle ou telle marque
Pour le moment je me suis arrêté sur l'Epson Eco tank 2750 (https://www.boulanger.com/ref/1098767) , le principe du reservoir remplissable me plaît bien mais il faut beaucoup imprimer pour que cela soit rentable ?
L'encre ne sèche pas si on ne l'utilise pas assez souvent ?

Si vous avez des idées ou des conseils je vous remercie


----------



## maxou56 (5 Janvier 2021)

BernieGRD a dit:


> Wi-Fi / Airprint (je ne sais pas trop la différence entre les 2)


Bonsoir,
Wifi c'est le type de connection. Ça peut aussi être ethernet.

AirPrint c'est le protocole apple (d'autres marque l'utilises) pour imprimer sans pilotes (iOS, Mac OS).
(Sa fonction en Wifi, Ethernet, USB)

Il te faut une imprimante réseau (wifi/ethernet) qui est aussi compatible AirPrint, comme ça pas besoin de PC/mac/routeur/box/NAS... comme serveur d'impression.


----------

